# what drive is golf gti



## ben.redtt (Dec 18, 2006)

is the golf gti front or rear wheel drive


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

Front


----------



## ben.redtt (Dec 18, 2006)

how do they get there power down


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

ben.redtt said:


> how do they get there power down


Wheels, tyres etc.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ben.redtt said:


> is the golf gti front or rear wheel drive


Rear wheel drive. Always have been. don't listen to the others. :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> ben.redtt said:
> 
> 
> > is the golf gti front or rear wheel drive
> ...


I thought it was just the drivers side wheels that were driven?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

ben.redtt said:


> how do they get there power down


If its a MK5 ok in dry conditions and in wet you need to learn throttle control, coming from a Quattro you may find it frustrating


----------



## Mike TT (Jun 5, 2006)

You're all wrong - thought someone would have known that its warp hyper drive. O/S/F & N/S/R. All driven through a 55/56 torque split Borg Warner differential.

You guys must really sharpen up on the tech info.

What's that nurse - time for my medication.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

All wrong. None of the wheels are driven. It uses Jet Propulsion.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

We've got a potential new Other-marquer here and you guys are extracting the Michael :x :wink:

Welcome to the dark side ben.redtt


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

It is driven using the steering wheel.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

jampott said:


> It is driven using the steering wheel.


Which is on the right hand side, therefore it is right Hand Drive


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry guys, but I have read somewhere that power was sent in switcheable diagonal (e.g. front-right and rear-left or vice-versa).

Sorry, but all other combinations have already been used.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

flintstone pedal power - does it ever get to 60? 7secs :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> flintstone pedal power - does it ever get to 60? 7secs :lol:


Does yours


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hit 155 the other night :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Hit 155 the other night :wink:


Wow 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Just need gold wheels and a book case slap'd on the boot lid and im there.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Just need gold wheels and a book case slap'd on the boot lid and im there.


You would be and a lot quicker as well


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.3 of a second - but i'd arrive without class.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> .3 of a second - but i'd arrive without class.


Does the MK2 do 0-60 in 5.1 then ?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

5.4 + 0.3 = 5.7 :wink:

ABTs MKII is 5.1 - so yeah, kinda.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> 5.4 + 0.3 = 5.7 :wink:
> 
> ABTs MKII is 5.1 - so yeah, kinda.


I thought mine was 4.8


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im happy to test that for you.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Im happy to test that for you.


Gaydon 2007 ? for pink slips ?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont have any myself - but let me know you size and sure.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

do you have any in Fat bastard size :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

try this instead - should fit.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> try this instead - should fit.


I didn't think we'd met :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Hit 155 the other night :wink:


Not bad for a golf in drag.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

garyc said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Hit 155 the other night :wink:
> ...


Thats the MKI - MKIIs a real car.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Of course it is Tosh. Of course it is.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Glad you agree.


----------

